# window seals?



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

I don't know what else to call them. I'm trying to find the outer window seals for my 71. I need them for the doors and the rear quarter windows. They are rubber seals with a "decorative" metal strip down the middle of them and are to fill the gap between the windows and outer sheet metal to keep water and debris out of the inside of the doors. Does anyone know what I'm talking about and\or where I can find some? I tried looking on amesperf but don't know what to look under. thanks


----------



## freethinker (Nov 14, 2009)

firecatsrt said:


> I don't know what else to call them. I'm trying to find the outer window seals for my 71. I need them for the doors and the rear quarter windows. They are rubber seals with a "decorative" metal strip down the middle of them and are to fill the gap between the windows and outer sheet metal to keep water and debris out of the inside of the doors. Does anyone know what I'm talking about and\or where I can find some? I tried looking on amesperf but don't know what to look under. thanks


py

RPM46 1969-72 WINDOW W-STRIP KIT, Hardtop, All.............$99.00/st
RPM46A 1969-72 WINDOW W-STRIP KIT, Hardtop, Correct...$109.00/st
Correct round stainless steel bead & correct material wipers on both sides.


----------



## firecatsrt (Sep 15, 2008)

Thank you sir


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

fuzzies


----------

